# what does this mean



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I was told I have Graves`but not sure if they ever ran any test.
I had RAI on Marc 17 and am now hypo

I was just looking at the bloodwork that the Nuclear Dr did and it says I am negative for Thyrogloubin AB and Microsomoal AB. No one ever told me what those test are for and I never noticed them before.

What do they mean

Thanks

Leanne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> I was told I have Graves`but not sure if they ever ran any test.
> I had RAI on Marc 17 and am now hypo
> 
> I was just looking at the bloodwork that the Nuclear Dr did and it says I am negative for Thyrogloubin AB and Microsomoal AB. No one ever told me what those test are for and I never noticed them before.
> ...


The Thryroglobulin would be afoot if there was a question of cancer and the Microsomal is TPO which would be suggestive of a myriad of autoimmune conditions if present......................; so this is a good thing.

What are you thinking? Are you thinking a misdiagnosis was made?


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

No I just wasn't sure..

I thought i had read that if you had a negative Thyrogloubin that it wasn't Graves'.

I guess because it was good news they never said anything to me.

Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> No I just wasn't sure..
> 
> I thought i had read that if you had a negative Thyrogloubin that it wasn't Graves'.
> 
> ...


Here is info about Thyroglobulin Ab.

This way you will know and I will also provide info about TPO.

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

TPO
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

I have never heard that having Thyroglobulin Ab was suggestive of Graves'.

What antibodies' tests did they do? TSI? (Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin) ANA (antinuclear antibodies) Trab (Thyroid stimulating hormone receptor antibody)

For Graves', in addition to being hyperthyroid, the patient must exhibit exophthalmos, goiter, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis. Do you? I don't wish that on you but that is the clinical criteria as per Dr. Robert Graves for the diagnosis of Graves'.

Let me know.


----------

